# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Ερμιόνης [Historic photos of Ermioni]

## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια της Ερμιονης το 1959

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Ermioni 1959.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγώνας υδατοσφαίρισης στο λιμάνι της Ερμιόνης .....κάποτε.

http://istorikesphotografies.blogspot.com/

----------


## τοξοτης

Ερμιόνη , τα Μαντράκια κάποτε με <μαντράκια> όπως γράφει και η λεζάντα.

http://istorikesphotografies.blogspot.com



ΣΤΑ ΜΑΝΤΡΑΚΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ...ΜΑΝΤΡΑΚΙΑ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγώνας υδατοσφαίρισης στο λιμάνι της Ερμιόνης .....κάποτε.
> 
> http://istorikesphotografies.blogspot.com/


Φανταστικη σκηνη! Αχ, ποιες ομαδες να ηταν;

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ερμιόνη , τα Μαντράκια κάποτε με <μαντράκια> όπως γράφει και η λεζάντα.
> 
> http://istorikesphotografies.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> ΣΤΑ ΜΑΝΤΡΑΚΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ...ΜΑΝΤΡΑΚΙΑ


 
Σημείωση :

Για όσους δε γνωρίζουν τα Μαντράκια ήταν το παλιό λιμάνι της Ερμιόνης .
Βρίσκετε στην άλλη πλευρά του λόφου από το σημερινό λιμάνι.
Πήρε δε το όνομά του από της μικρές μάντρες που έκτιζαν οι κάτοικοι για να προφυλάξουν τα μικρά καϊκάκια τους ή τις βαρκούλες τους.
Εκεί έπιανε κάποτε το πλοίο της γραμμής ή τα δελφίνια.

----------


## τοξοτης

http://3.bp.blogspot.com

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία καρτ ποστάλ με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ να καταφθάνει στο λιμανάκι της Ερμιόνης ενώ το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ παραμένει αρόδο.

pindos neraida.jpg

----------

